# Question for Brian (TUG owner)



## ace2000 (Jul 14, 2014)

Brian, just curious about something.  Have any of the timeshare developers reached out to you and tried to squelch the TUG web site on the advice about buying resale vs. from the developer and rescinding?   You'd have to think they'd have tried something.  It seems that the more and more popular TUG gets (especially in the media), the more TUG would be a concern to them.

Perhaps you'd rather keep that private, but I think it'd be interesting to us all.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2014)

none of the developers no.

we do get regular "remove this or else" warnings from scammers however.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2014)

*Being Up Front With The Up-Front Fee Crowd.*




TUGBrian said:


> we do get regular "remove this or else" warnings from scammers however.


I assume you (a) ignore those warnings, or (b) tell'm to go pound sand down a rat-hole. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2014)

bit of both...depends on the tone of the original email in most cases.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2014)

Brian is tactful and a gentlemen.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 14, 2014)

My theory is that the developers don't even want to acknowledge our existence.

We are a very very small group compared to the number of TS owners out there.

We are probably less troublesome to them than a gnat is to us at a picnic.

That should however not deter us from spreading the word


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2014)

Eh, many developers are just EXTREMELY slow to accept social media as an actual useful (or in some cases, dangerous) tool.

I think ive seen a "social media and you" session on the overview of every ARDA convention going on the past 5 years now.  

full disclosure and education of potential buyers in most cases currently, would not be advantageous to developers.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2014)

Of course there is an odd salesperson that takes offense every once in a while.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205361


----------

